# brake question



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does the van pull left while driving normally?
A thorough brake inspection is necessary.
Common causes are:
Contaminated linings due to leaking rear axle seal/ seeping rear wheel cylinder
Glazed/cracked linings
Worn/ misadjusted brakes
Bad calipers/flex hoses
bad wheel cylinders
Rotors/ drums machined out of spec
There are more but are much rarer.


----------



## Wahoo (Mar 5, 2008)

No the van doesn't pull to the left when driving. The guy I got it from told me the front driver side caliper is new and he had the rotors turned. I can see that the fex hose on that side is new. I won't have time to look at it until monday.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it looks like he threw almost everything at the left front. Did he tell you why he put these on? To get rid of the pull? Or was this in an accident? Did he change the pads? 
As a good practice for proper brake repair what is replaced on one side of either the front or rear axle should be replaced on the other as well. 
Does the steering wheel jerk to the right or does the van just drift/ pull right? Any difference in the pull in light/ average/ hard braking?
I'd almost bet that your problem still lies in the rear with the drum brakes and you've got a contaminated lining.
For safety sake, if you're not sure what you are doing take it in to a qualified mechanic and not a mass marketer who does brakes.


----------



## Wahoo (Mar 5, 2008)

No, thankfully it hasn't been in an accident. It drifts to the right when I brake casually and the brakes lock easily when I brake hard (not paying attention, almost rear ending someone hard) I think he changed the caliper because it was sticky. I imagine he changed all pads. I obviously need to look further before I continue this thread. I will post an update when I get into it. Thanks a lot for your advice so far.


----------



## Wahoo (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok 47 47, still with me?

today I replaced the pressurized ps hose that had several pin holes and was spraying all over the master cylinder. That out of the way I inspected the front brakes and can tell you this. 
it pulls gently to the right while driving.
it pulls hard to the right when braking.
there are no new calipers on the front only the front driver flex hose is new.
the pads are new looking and the rotors look great.

While I have had much experiance with all the pieces of crap I have driven over the years I have never had the opportunity do deal with brake drums. so I don't really know what to look for. I can only assume that the lining is what the shoes rub against in braking.

I have a big trip in 3 weeks and need to bring this thing in. I'll take it to a pro if I have to but i'm willing to give it a fighting chance. My old man is visiting this weekend and I will take any opportunity bust some knuckles with him.


----------



## canney (May 23, 2008)

put a new flex hose on the other side. after 25 years, it's probably swelled inside, so the pressure is stronger on one side and weaker on the old flex side.

I went through this with my 81 corvette. the brakes wouldn't release because the flow back through the old flex hose was like a clogged artery. eventually they would release, but, not as they were designed


----------

